# Euristocrats 2 is online



## indybrat (Aug 6, 2009)

Heads up folks - Euristocrats 2 is now available at maccosmetics.com.au

I think the only thing I might want is London Life.  So of course it becomes available the day after I get my online order.  If I'd waited I would have included it in this order.  I will try the store/counter when I'm out and about.


----------



## Jade M (Aug 6, 2009)

It's a great collection - for me the stand outs are ...

St Germain
Patisserie
Costa Chic
London Life
Internationalist
Via Venetzo
Local Colour

Urgh Love it!


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 6, 2009)

Only Via Veneto interested me and thats pretty much all I got...LOL!! I already have Naked Paris from the last release, I think the Dazzleglasses from Double Dazzle were better


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 6, 2009)

^^ I love London Life and Costa Chic!  Haven't tried Milan Mode yet, but it looks like Sweet Thing l/s.  Haven't tried Cockney either (one day!!)!   Rue de Rouge is a bit 'blue' for my skintone and Via Veneto is okay.  I am annoyed that Razzledazzler and Funfun were only released in Asia.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 6, 2009)

Jibbed that Milan Mode looks like Sweet Thing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I might have to go swap it.. You should do some lipswatches of London Life and Costa Chic, Nat!


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 6, 2009)

Milan Mode has a teeeeny tiiiiiiny bit more of red in it, but on lips, they would look the same. Both lustres, too.  I love it with Steal My Heart l/g though. Take both Sweet Thing l/s and Milan Mode l/s to the store and swatch MM (the store's) on your lips to see if you want to swap it.


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ I love London Life and Costa Chic! Haven't tried Milan Mode yet, but it looks like Sweet Thing l/s. Haven't tried Cockney either (one day!!)! Rue de Rouge is a bit 'blue' for my skintone and Via Veneto is okay. I am annoyed that Razzledazzler and Funfun were only released in Asia._

 
Dont bother with Cockney - I have it and its virtually indentical to Lady Bug which I also have, you cant tell the difference applied at all


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 6, 2009)

^^ I already have it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I B2M for 7 lippies and Cockney was one of them.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 7, 2009)

Omg, I got Cockney too (from CP so no swatches), and I already have Lady Bug lol!

I might go swap them BOTH hahah. I'm such a sucker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Damn you MAC for releasing such similar shades


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 7, 2009)

^^ Tell me about it! That's why I had an affair with Shu. I am sure MAC will understand.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 7, 2009)

Yeah I'm totally understanding you distancing yourself from MAC. I actually just opened up the two lipsticks and compared them to Lady Bug and Sweet Thing by sight.. SO similar. Definitely going to try swap them. The question is - for what?! I guess I'll check out Costa Chic and London Life


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm eyeing Patisserie.. but how many nude lippies do I need?

Quick... someone tell me it's like something I've already got..


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 7, 2009)

I think I recall seeing it compared to Hug Me l/s on the swatch thread


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 7, 2009)

Really? Phew.. I have Hug me and love it.. but don't need another 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks!


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 7, 2009)

Mich, don't think you will like Costa Chic. I don't think you wear light pink?
How about Made with Love?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 7, 2009)

Nat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am getting sad! Could you do Costa Chic lip swatch for me pretty pretty please? Hmm Made With Love.. I'll have to look. Is costa chic a cool pink?


----------



## Jade M (Aug 7, 2009)

Costa Chic is more coral thank pink. The pale pink in the collection is St Germain - which will be the first to sell out (we only have one left at mine).


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 7, 2009)

Yeah St Germaine definitely wouldn't work on me, but Costa Chic might! Jade, do you think that Ever Embellish is similar to London Life?

Nevermind, looked at Temptalia's swatches: they are totally different!


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 7, 2009)

I guess lippies appear differently on lips. Costa Chics looks like my favorite YSL peach passion, but then it goes a bit pink than coral on me.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 7, 2009)

I got Made With Love instead of Cockney, thanks Nat!!! Costa Chic was a bit "full on" for me hehe.

I swatched Sweet Thing with Milan Mode - MM is a lot more medium pink, ST more purple. I didn't try it on my lips (probably should have come to think of it, oh well) but swatched side by side on my hand I actually liked MM more so figured I might as well keep it haha.


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 7, 2009)

^^ That's good!  I love Made with Love!!  It is so pretty.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 7, 2009)

What would I do without you suggesting lippies to me, Nat?!


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 8, 2009)

^^ I think I kinda know what lippy shades you go for.. Definitely no pale pinks


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 8, 2009)

They make me look like I'm dead lol


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 8, 2009)

^^ Me too. I want to have a makeover and learn how to wear nude/pale lippies.  Maybe because you have pigmented lips Mich!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 8, 2009)

Yeah that would be awesome.. like to have a make over so you know how to do your face/eye make up and then wear st germaine or something.. that colour is SO pretty!

Yeah I guess I do have pretty pigmented lips. NO FAIR lol. Lipsticks always look different than what I expect


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 9, 2009)

I am having a makeup lesson next month - maybe I will take you with me as a model and see if we can use St Germain on you!


----------

